
You’re not angry at Facebook, but with your friends - mclightning
https://medium.com/@suphievrakzade/youre-not-angry-at-facebook-but-with-your-friends-fda2731b3b79
======
Barrin92
Nope I'm angry with Facebook. The point in the article about people's lack of
genuine socialisation on Facebook not being Facebooks fault may be true,
although here too Facebook's design plays a role by pushing the news feed
instead of private conversation until recently.

But that entirely misses the point. This is the last thing people blame
Facebook for. People are upset with Facebook because of their mistreatment of
user data, the influence of 'fake news' (which sadly has to be put in quotes
because it's been hijacked long ago by the producers of fake news),
undermining democracy, and so on.

------
livueta
I don't buy it one bit. The medium forms the message: FB's structure (non-
linear timelines, "one authentic identity", "it's their birthday!" engagement
fishing) optimizes for short-term user numbers via flamewars and vapid
bullshit over quality interactions. No shit you'll hate your friends if you're
seeing them get into bare-knuckle political arguments with your uncle or the
algorithm only surfaces their fun vacation pics when you're particularly
depressed.

At the risk of sounding totally full of it, I, as a longtime FB-deleter, am
experiencing none of the problems the author describes in the last half. I'd
agree that deleting FB _and not replacing those channels of interaction with
something else_ is a mistake, but it's not like there are alternatives whose
first goal isn't to make money off of you. Recent stuff like the Fediverse, in
concert with the good old stuff that never stopped working like mumble and
irc, is capable of delivering what I think is a much better-rounded online
social experience.

------
p410n3
Nah. Im pretty angry with Facebook

~~~
OGWhales
Agreed. Title is quite far from the truth

------
beerandt
Only in the sense that Facebook allows my "friends" to "share" / give away
_my_ personal info to third parties as a condition of them playing whatever
the new equivalent of Farmville is.

The number of people who are clueless to this is an ongoing, never-ending
mind-boggle.

------
throwaway15392
What a stupid title, thx for telling me what I think

